# Brush Changeover



## FP&P (Nov 2, 2008)

I want to switch from purdy to either corona or wooster. I use the purdy xl what are the names of the corona and wooster that are close to purdy xl in resiliency, etc.? Also where can i order from that has the best prices? 
Thank You


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been using the Corona Bronson for 2 years now. Love it.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I switched from wooster to Corona 5 years ago and never looked back . Any of the Red/Gold line are great. Buy them from paintstore.com. Great prices and service.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What type of xl were you using? Swan's, Pip's, Glide ect.
The wooster Jaguar firm is a good replacement to the swans. 
Wooster linbeck firm is good to replace the glide. Corona Challanger is like a pip. I have some corona Excaliburs comming that are angled that i am eager to try. 
The Bronson that Wise mentioned seems like a good brush.

go to www.thepaintstore.com they have a great selection of brushes.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

You guys are sleeping on the E&J's. I'd try Generation X or even the Y series are ok. If your useing waterborne products the X's are the way to go.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Corona Excalibur has been a good brush for us lately.. Depends on the products you are using to determine the correct brush


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> You guys are sleeping on the E&J's. I'd try Generation X or even the Y series are ok. If your useing waterborne products the X's are the way to go.



E&J are owned by Muralo and are hard to come by these days (at least in Chicago)


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I deal with a smaler BM retailer and he chose to carry E&J over Corona, glad they did.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just looked at E&J's online. I wish there was a store around me so i could check it out. One store i looked at online had a free 2-1/2 gen x for any online purchase. Might have to see if they have anything else i need.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

There worth a try, I think if you use waterborne products you will see why they are a very nice brush.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

Workaholic, Not only does that site give you a Free E and J brush, but if you use Coupon Code 1360 at checkout u save $10.00 on your first order


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Corona Bronson 3".


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

FP&P said:


> I want to switch from purdy to either corona or wooster. I use the purdy xl what are the names of the corona and wooster that are close to purdy xl in resiliency, etc.? Also where can i order from that has the best prices?
> Thank You


Most popular XL is the XL Glide (around here atleast). I find the Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck to be the most similar. My favorite brush!

I look forward to trying out a few new brushes soon though cause everybody here always talks about them. Maybe I'll buy one of each & do a torture test on them all.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> I deal with a smaler BM retailer and he chose to carry E&J over Corona, glad they did.


Did you do the "trade in your Purdy for a E&J" with Pete last year?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

you could only turn in 2 purdys, so I hit up BM stores in Easton, Chestertown ,KI and Clemonts hardware on richie highway. I was trading in old dust brushes I found in dark corners of the shop!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I find the Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck to be the most similar. My favorite brush!
> .


Ditto.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> you could only turn in 2 purdys, so I hit up BM stores in Easton, Chestertown ,KI and Clemonts hardware on richie highway. I was trading in old dust brushes I found in dark corners of the shop!


Had a store in Annapolis who took all I could give him. (I do a lot of business with them)


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Had a store in Annapolis who took all I could give him. (I do a lot of business with them)


I deal with Pete alot but he gets kinda odd with somethings. So I just hit all the Avon paint stores, whats the diffrence? He treats me well and I have found that Avon treats ya better than alot of other BM stores. Clemonts Hardware is probley my least favorite BM shop. The guys in there act like they are really smart and no everything when you ask them a question, but they treat you like a moron that you didnt no it or couldnt answer your own question. Maybe I dont deal with them enuff, but they kinda piss me off a bit.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> I deal with Pete alot but he gets kinda odd with somethings. So I just hit all the Avon paint stores, whats the diffrence? He treats me well and I have found that Avon treats ya better than alot of other BM stores. Clemonts Hardware is probley my least favorite BM shop. The guys in there act like they are really smart and no everything when you ask them a question, but they treat you like a moron that you didnt no it or couldnt answer your own question. Maybe I dont deal with them enuff, but they kinda piss me off a bit.


I don't use that much Ben Moore. The main reason is the dealer network and the lack of respect and dealer pricing. I can get products as good or better (with the exception of Aura) for less. Plus a larger selection, delivery and the stores are open earlier.

I understand that one of the BM stores (which remains un-named) takes kickbacks for referals.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> I don't use that much Ben Moore. The main reason is the dealer network and the lack of respect and dealer pricing. I can get products as good or better (with the exception of Aura) for less. Plus a larger selection, delivery and the stores are open earlier.
> 
> I understand that one of the BM stores (which remains un-named) takes kickbacks for referals.


 
Understandable......most of the time I use BM, but next big project me and my partner are going to explore whats out there a bit more.....might get your feed back on this one.

As for kickbacks I think we both no the name of the store. A old employer of mine got some work like this. I dont have a problem getting work right now hope it doesnt comedown to selling your soul to the paint company.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MDRocket said:


> Understandable......most of the time I use BM, but next big project me and my partner are going to explore whats out there a bit more.....might get your feed back on this one.
> 
> As for kickbacks I think we both no the name of the store. A old employer of mine got some work like this. I dont have a problem getting work right now hope it doesnt comedown to selling your soul to the paint company.


PM me your number when you are ready. I'll introduce you to, or give you numbers to a couple of people who may be able to help.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Wooster Alpha 4231*

Here is the new Wooster Alpha AS 4231. I am currently reviewing this brush, the 3" Flat W 4234 and the 3" Semi-Oval 4235. I have a review on my site. Have you used the Purdy Clearcut? Curious as to why you are moving away from Purdy?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

How fast can they go?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> PM me your number when you are ready. I'll introduce you to, or give you numbers to a couple of people who may be able to help.


Will do bikerboy.

Just tried the new Alpha at the PACE show they seemed very nice.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

MDRocket meet Jack, Jack, MD


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Is Jack a nice guy? Im kinda weirdo about talking to strangers.


----------

